

Rate my Google App : Bookmarkvideos from YT or Hulu and share - geez
http://www.bookmarkvideos.appspot.com

======
geez
Link to Bookmark videos app : <http://bookmarkvideos.appspot.com> Step 1 :
Login with you @gmail account Step 2 : Drag and drop the BMV link to your
browser toolbar Step 3 : While watching any video on yt, hulu etc. click on
BMV and it will bookmark it for you

Please rate and provide me with comments and feedback.

------
geez
This application allows you to bookmark your videos while viewing an online
video, by clicking a BMV button on the toolbar. Keep track of all the videos
from youtube.com,hulu.com,dailymotion.com, metacafe.com, ehow, howcast,
finance, news video etc. Share them with friends using one click email and
post on facebook and twitter.

